# DSG Conversion



## malliemcg (Jul 16, 2004)

Well this is a quiet little corner on the 'tex.
I have a 2000 S3 with 6 speed manual, I love the control that I have over my gear selectoin and what my car does which I dont really want to lose, but I have had an injury to my left ankle which is beginning to cause issues changing gears (sometimes the message sent from brain is not executed for several seconds by foot and those several seconds vary) so I have been thinking about a different car (eg MkV GTi w/DSG) when someone suggested a conversion.
Anyone know if this 
a) Has been done?
b) Know where this might be able to be done in AU?
c) Estimated costs
Anyone want to give feedback as to if this is a good or bad idea, please feel free
M


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: DSG Conversion (malliemcg)*

Hey M,
It is awfully quiet here, isn't it?
I'd suggest you look at the architecture (ie. layout of everything) of the TTQ with DSG.... it is the same floorpan as the S3, so in theory should give you an idea of the compatibility or otherwise. There are some really nice cutaway pictures available around - Vortex model guide would be a good place to start - and I think these will give you at least an initial "does it look remotely possible" view.
You'd also need to look at how the bellhousing of the DSG would mate with the 1.8T block / motor... as I think DSG is only available with the 3.2 in the 8L floorpan?
Other things to consider would be:
* the "brain" for the DSG - is this part of the ECU or a separate control unit?
* the paddles - where can you fit them?
* the pedal box - can you simply swap out from a TT DSG
* the console - will the shifter line up with the hole for the manual lever?
Sounds like a big job, but you never know your luck....
Ken


----------

